# Face shields and respirators



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Do you have them?
Do you use them?

Just started turning. Pens are OK. Started bottle stoppers, lots more flying wood shavings.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes I have a face shield and wouldn't dream of turning without it on. I don't have a respirator, but I do have a quality dust mask and use extra dust extraction while sanding on the lathe. They are simple things, so why not wear them.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I wear safety glasses when turning pens and stoppers, or anything that doesn't have the potential for sending large pieces flying at me. Bowls or larger turnings and I use a face shield. Just recently purchased the Trend face shield/respirator combo and love it.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I use the Trend Airshield and safety glasses (prescription) when I'm turning.

When I'm applying CA finish, I change the Airshield for a 3M respirator and add a simple vizor face shield (the $15 variety) just in case anything decides to splash or launch itself. The 3M does a better job of filtering chemicals than the Trend.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I keep the dust collector on when sanding or turning woods that throw dust. I wear a face shield when roughing bowls but not when turning other things.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm a newbie with regards to turning and I started out with safety glasses alone. I picked up a full face shield and I'm sporting that bad boy every time now. I haven't had any fly aways or blow outs where things have been flying but I know I'd rather get in the habit now before I find out what it's like.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

For respirators I use 3M respirator mask which filter down to 0.3 microns (the same as the expensive units). The 95% effective 3M’s are about $2.50 and the 100% are about $7.50. I use the P100 and they are rated to last 160 hours. Since I typically only use them when sanding one mask will last me 6 months or so.

I have Dewalt safety glasses (with the + rating), a face shield with the standard rating, and a face shield with a V50 rating.The larger or more dangerous the workpiece the higher I raise my level of protection.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

It really only took me about 30 seconds to understand the value in them. I have / use safety glasses and a battery powered respirator that I got at Rockler. I will be getting a face shield, hopefully one that will accommodate the respirator. Thank you all for the tip about the shield respirator unit. I will look into that.

Turning kind of takes a hold of you, doesn't it?


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Adillo303 said:


> It really only took me about 30 seconds to understand the value in them. I have / use safety glasses and a battery powered respirator that I got at Rockler. I will be getting a face shield, hopefully one that will accommodate the respirator. Thank you all for the tip about the shield respirator unit. I will look into that.
> 
> Turning kind of takes a hold of you, doesn't it?



Yeah, a turn for the worse.:laughing:


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a decent faceshield from homedepot, and the advantage I like about it is that it covers from the top of my head down to below my neck so I get a lot fewer shavings down the front of my collar on my shirt. I used to just wear some safety glasses I have for my other woodworking, but the faceshield fogs up less and is more convenient, except when I want to blow away some sawdust from the project.

I just have a small shop vac for dust collection now until I can afford a decent dust collector.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I got the Trend Airshield Pro as a gift from the wife. It's awesome for about 30 minutes then starts to feel pretty heavy as the batt sits on top of your head. I wear it while sanding and love it for that use. Its like having your head in a bubble. Otherwise I wear safety glasses for small solid pieces and face shield for bigger stuff.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

With pens, I use safety glasses. Some of the more open woods like black walnut I'll use a dusk mask.

When I turn hunting calls and anything bigger I use a full face shield. 

Got hit in the mouth when I first started by a 3" piece from a bowl. That taught me!


----------

